# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Stok leidt blinden naar gewenste plek - Artikel

## Leontien

*De blindengeleidehond krijgt er mogelijk een geduchte concurrent bij. Een studente van de TU Delft heeft een stok ontwikkeld die blinden naar iedere gewenste plek leidt.* 

Deze stok geeft exact aan welke winkel ze binnengaan, of voor welk huis ze staan en laat bovendien weten welke kant de blinde op moet en welke obstakels er zijn. 

Het ontwerp van de stok is het afstudeerproject van Monique de Wilt. De blindenstok bevat een handvat met daarop een bewegende pijl, op de plek van de duim. Door de draai- en kantelbewegingen van de pijl weet de blinde precies welke kant hij op moet. "Een geleidehond is prima voor het ontwijken van obstakels, maar de honden kennen geen route. De stok bevat een plaatsbepalingsysteem die nauwkeuriger is dan een gps", aldus De Wilt. 

Ze heeft vijf geblinddoekte personen een parcours laten lopen met de stok om deze te testen. Daarbij stuurde ze de pijl aan met een afstandsbediening. Uiteindelijk ontwikkelde ze een ruw prototype van een stok met draaipijl, die nog niet zelfstandig wordt aangestuurd door sensoren en gps. "Het prototype laat zien hoe het eindproduct er uit kan komen te zien. De interactie met de gebruiker is al helemaal te simuleren. Nu is het wachten op sponsors die willen helpen de stok verder te ontwikkelen en produceren." 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/831847/86/Stok...nste_plek.html

----------

